# Virtual Photography



## hufschmid (Mar 30, 2009)

So I tought this would be interesting to get to see the pictures which you have created on a computer.

Pictures must be 100&#37; virtual and from you 

So here are some pictures I made which are 100% virtual, I created the guitar replicas, the violin and the girl (my dream girl, based on a real picture for the skin ) 



























And the virtual violin...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Create on Photoshop CS2.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 30, 2009)

wow the second one is gorgeous


----------



## thesimo (Mar 30, 2009)

few years old, never finished it lol


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

some new pics....


----------



## sami (Mar 31, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Create on Photoshop CS2.



wow!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 1, 2009)

Your watching at 20 hours of my spare time work here....

The violin itself took 12 hours to build... 





the flower in the hair was created with a 3d programm (sculpted paint)


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



her grasp of the force is amazing, now if i could only master my skills to levitate a guitar


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 1, 2009)

you can, you click on the guitar, in the menu you click on levitation and the guitar levitates arround your body


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

i have tried this, i even carried a mouse around in my pocket for a while, everytime i would pull it out and click it at somebody they just laughed at me. i guess walking through the mall with a wired mouse in your pocket, pulling it out and saying "delete,delete" at passing strangers isnt a good idea


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 1, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i have tried this, i even carried a mouse around in my pocket for a while, everytime i would pull it out and click it at somebody they just laughed at me. i guess walking through the mall with a wired mouse in your pocket, pulling it out and saying "delete,delete" at passing strangers isnt a good idea



the problem is that building a virtual guitar strap is pretty impossible unless it is built for 1 avatar....

because there is so many different height of avatars and that I am selling those items in sl, its technically impossible.

some have already tried but it looks like crap....


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

i was kidding bro, you know i have no clue about the second life of which you speak.


----------

